# Other expressions for bicycle in soldiers language ?



## radsonne (Jan 5, 2021)

A historian friend of mine who is writing a book on army bicycles h  is looking for other expressions for bicycle in soldiers' language. Are there any terms in the USA that were mainly  used by the soldiers?
 Thank you for your help


----------

